# Fiat Ducato Burstner i685 MPG?



## Footy (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm looking for some help and advise for my dad please.
My dad currently has a 2004 Fiat Ducato CI Riviera 181, 6 berth and is looking to change for Fiat Ducato Burstner i685. 
He is trying to find out what fuel consumption the Burstner does. Now there are 2 engines for this model - a 2.8 ltr and a 2.3 ltr. Can anyone help me out with any information? 

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum. To be honest I don't know the answer but a motor home is a motor home. I'd say that they all, if they have a manual gearbox and are of average size, do between 25 and 30 mpg depending on how they are driven. I don't think engine size makes much difference to mpg it just makes the larger engined ones a bit more relaxing to drive.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

I agree with Bill. 
I have a Burstner Aviano i640G with a 2.3 litre multijet engine. I spent three weeks in France touring. Cruise control set at 88 kph and according to the on board computer my average fuel consumption was just over 28 mpg.


----------



## Footy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the information guys, much appreciated.


----------

